# Cannot see surge trips I have completed?



## eastla (Dec 18, 2020)

When I pick up a passenger the ping displays the surge amount.
once ride is complete I can’t seem to see any indication that the trip was a surge.
Does not indicate it in any way in earnings details.

is Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## WhogivesAF (Dec 23, 2020)

eastla said:


> When I pick up a passenger the ping displays the surge amount.
> once ride is complete I can't seem to see any indication that the trip was a surge.
> Does not indicate it in any way in earnings details.
> 
> is Anyone else having this issue?


There is a blue lightning bolt next to the fare in job details. Take a photo and frame it. You may never see one again.


----------



## eastla (Dec 18, 2020)

WhogivesAF said:


> There is a blue lightning bolt next to the fare in job details. Take a photo and frame it. You may never see one again.


I don't see any bolts after I take the trip.


----------



## QBN_PC (Aug 2, 2019)

When I'm on a trip, or headed to it, I just need to press the 3 dots at the trip origin or destination and I'll see the riders star rating and the surge multiplier.

I think this one was around 3.9x but I can't find the real number anywhere.


----------



## Borisdog (Feb 27, 2020)

It's been happening a lot lately, "Surge Trips" on statements not matching the actual amount of surge trips done.

In my case the important thing is still happening, ie I'm getting paid the correct multiplier even if it doesn't always show on the statement. I noticed this a fair while ago and started checking. And all trips have been paying correctly.


----------

